# lots of pictures



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

We had the first sunny and warm day in what seems like months here. So the girls and i all went for a romp around the yard. They sure were playful here are some pictures.

Sera, please pretty please let me out
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... rajail.jpg

most of the herd
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... enherd.jpg

dixie and trill chasing ruby
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... rudirh.jpg

ruby being pretty
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... yrock2.jpg

one more of ruby on the rock
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... byrock.jpg

dixies rock now
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... ierock.jpg

chrome and juju
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... chjuju.jpg

Sera thought she was hot stuff after climbing to the top of this stump, about ten feet up
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... seraup.jpg

Juju feeling good
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... jujuru.jpg

Scarlett bouncing
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... rletju.jpg

one more
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... unning.jpg

enjoy!
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are all so pretty! Is Chrome the one with the spotted side? I really like that one!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

chrome is the big two tone lavender with the funny shaped white patch up her side. So yes possibly the spotted one you liked.
She is one of my favorite colors.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is really pretty! All of them are =)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all beautiful!! I always loved Alpine colors


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Just beautiful! I love it when they kick up their heels and have fun!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute goats! I really like the spotted one.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are beautiful! :greengrin:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

They are soo pretty!!! And how lucky you are to have green!!! It's nothing but white and brown here :horse: Looks like they had a bunch of fun playing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so you have 9 goats?

Trying to count them all was a little confusing, they seemed to enjoy every minute of being out 

for all being alpines they all look rather different, which is cool to see.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh they are so lovely Beth! I loved the photos. And my oh my, is it ever green there :drool: . All it is here is white :sigh: haha.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys! We had a blast that day. Might get out for another walk tomorrow, though im noticing my kitchen needs a good cleaning as does the inside of my car.....
Yes we have lots of green. Its still cold here still dropping to freezing at night but the sun is shining and the gass is oh so green and good.
I have nine does and two bucks. I only had the does out that day. I threw some branches and things over to the bucks as we passed by the buck pen on our little jaunt. Im sure the bucks would love to come out as well but not this time of year. We go for mini walks with the bucks, but they arn;t nearly as playful. they were still happy to get some yummy snacks too.
beth


----------

